# my toys



## dieselman (Nov 23, 2010)

got my SW6-TA diesel running today, it has sat for almost thirty years in a shed five miles from me, changed all fluids and filters,points and condensor, cleaned carb and it fired right up, does it ever run sweet, need to wash it up, will leave it this way for awhile (survivor) before it gets painted, also my other three old tractors,MM U, massey 44, case va, all sat for many years, all run good now. hope you enjoy.......dieselman.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

I love looking at older tractors and yours is one fine collection! Thanks for posting. Bye


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice..very nice pieces of yesterday iron...keep those memories live.


----------



## Evanedward (Mar 17, 2011)

Love your little Case. I'm partal to case having farmed with them years back. I still have two of them. A model D and SC. They where my dads so I keep them for the memorys they provide. Have to get them running again this year.


----------

